# Find of the Day: Viper Green Audi RS 4 Sedan in USA



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Looking for an Audi RS 4 to match your Viper Green Porsche 911 GT3 RS? Look no further. Derik Oakley from the Seattle area has posted for sale his 8800 mile 2008 RS 4 Sedan painted in Porsche's Viper Green by Audi Exclusive. Here's the text from the listing.



> International relocation to Germany forces sale. Only B7 RS4 Viper Green (Porsche GT3RS) exclusive factory paint in the world. Very low 8800 miles. All original except, window tint, and clear bra. No accidents or stories. Still smells new. All documentation, books, keys, touch up paint, including build sheet (see pic). Never seen ANY foul weather. Warranty until 3/31/2012 or 50k miles. Has CPO until 3/31/2014 or 100k but have been told will not transfer to new owner. Please feel free to call, e-mail, or send PM for additional questions. Thanks for looking. $54,900


Contact info and more photos at TeamSpeed after the jump. Thanks quattroholic for the tip.

* Original Listing *


----------

